# Parging vs Painting (Loxon or similar) - New Cinder Block Foundation



## technique (May 13, 2009)

Just finished lifting an old 1920's bungalow and ended up completely rebuilding the existing above-ground foundation with new cinderblock, approx 6 feet high from ground level. Normally we parge and paint, but the homeowner said he does not want parging and wanted to use some form of coating (SW Loxon) instead...

We have never used any of these systems and I wanted to know what people thought about using SW's Loxon system vs Parging a new cinder block foundation. Also, there seem to be a number of ways to use the Loxon system (block surfacer, primer, texture coatings), wondering what the best combo would be for this particular application and if any special gear is required to apply it properly.

This is for approx 700 ft2


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

The customer is seldom right when it comes to best methods and practices. If they were, they would be doing your job, right? I am not familiar with that specific product, but it appears to be a synthetic stucco coating. It may well work just fine, but it may well not. If you are willing to warranty the product, and they are willing to pay for it, no problem.


----------

